# Dx Code



## Jennifer1013 (Jan 26, 2009)

What code is appropriate to use for subtheraputic dilantin level? Also I have seen subtheraputic depakote as well, especially if a patient is noncompliant with their meds. 

Thanks


----------



## ptrautner (Jan 26, 2009)

i think the fact that they are non compliant should cover the scenario.

also they probably have a medical diagnosis that goes along with non compliant scenario, i.e. this happens to my nephew all the time, he is subtherapeutic which is why he is having a seizure.  So he goes to the ED, the doc orders a level, it is usually because he is noncompliant with med.


----------



## Jennifer1013 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Still confused*

What if a patient is not a noncompliant person, which is usually the case?


----------



## Anna Weaver (Jan 27, 2009)

*dx*

You may have to go with a very generic abnormal clinical findings 796.4. I have always been told not to code noncompliance unless that is clearly documented, because as you say, sometimes medication just doesn't work or they don't have the right dose yet etc.


----------

